# African Freshwater Pipefish | Enneacampus ansorgii



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen these in person? Jsut wondering. They look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yep. In Singapore about 4 or 5 years ago. Very nice, but only feeds on bbs and daphnia in that sense, hard to keep.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That's awesome. Re: feeding, I suspected as much!


----------

